# Xtreme Caged Combat - Cops vs. Cons



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*








October 3, 2009

Sovereign Center,
Reading, Pa. 

Dwight Decker vs. John Spears
Lamont Lister vs. Matt Masterson
Taylor Sensabaugh vs. John Bryant
Chris Kennedy vs. Marcus Ajian
Brian Smiley vs. Shannon Green
Johnny Torres vs. Gabriel Greenberg
Joel Roberts vs. Brad Cook
Tuan Pham vs. Steve Swanson​*


----------

